# IT Help Desk Interview Questions



## ajt031986 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello. I'm in need of some help for schooling and the project I'm working on is a short report about IT Help Desk. I have some questions that correlate with asking someone who has worked in the IT Help Desk field. I greatly appreciate any sort of feedback.

What do you feel is the greatest challenge to professionals in this field?

What are some of the reasons this challenge arises?

What advice can you give to those facing this challenge?

What is one thing a professional in our field can do to be pro-active regarding this challenge?

What kind of changes has there been within the last couple years?

What kind of changes do you see happening now or in the future?

What are the feelings of accomplishment with doing IT Help Desk?


----------

